# Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden



## Andre (22. Apr. 2008)

Hallo

ich habe das neue 2.2.23 auf Debian4.0 Etch installiert und bekomme immer die fehlermeldung

```
Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden
```
auch wenn ich die IP.IP.IP.IP:81 nehme, habe dies schon 10mal neu installiert alles ohne erfolg, der router neu gestartet.
Ich hatte vorher 2.2.21 und da musste ich manchmal auch schon zwei mal installieren bis er sich pingen liess.

Gibt es die möglichkeit irgend ein hand eintrag zu machen damit es funktioniert!
Vhosts_ispconfig.conf ist leer!

Router ,Ports, IP's alles korrekt


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2008)

Erstmal vorweg, die Datei  Vhosts_ispconfig.conf hat nichts mit dem Webserver auf port 81 zu tun. ISPConfig verwendet 2 verschiedene Webserver, einen auf port 80 und einen auf port 81. Das beide nicht gehen ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich, da muss etwas generelles an Deinem Setup nicht stimmen. Neu Installieren von ISPConfig bringt da übrigens nicht, da das nicht Dein Setup korrigieren kann.

1) Hattest Du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen während der Installation?

2) Hast Du Dich bei der Unstallation exakt an den Perfect Server Guide für Debian Etch gehalten?

3) Poste mal die Audgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## Andre (22. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till

1) Keine Fehlermeldung während der Installation, ausser bei "dpkg-reconfigure postfix" ist mir aufgefallen dass _Other destinations to accept mail for? (blank for none)_ <-- server1.example.com, localhost.example.com, localhost.localdomain, localhost
es so geschrieben wird: server1.example.com, localhost.example.com, , localhost aber das ist postfix.
2) habe alles so gemacht
3) netstat -tap

```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN     12341/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN     1907/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:81                    *:*                     LISTEN     23380/ispconfig_htt
tcp        0      0 *:auth                  *:*                     LISTEN     2261/inetd
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN     23547/proftpd: (acc
tcp        0      0 [URL="http://www.server.com:domain"]www.server.com:domain[/URL] *:*                     LISTEN     23526/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN     23526/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     24473/master
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:*                     LISTEN     23526/named
tcp        0      0 *:50815                 *:*                     LISTEN     2303/rpc.statd
tcp6       0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN     9027/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN     8947/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN     8890/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN     8980/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN     23410/apache2
tcp6       0      0 *:domain                *:*                     LISTEN     23526/named
tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     2284/sshd
tcp6       0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     24473/master
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:953       *:*                     LISTEN     23526/named
tcp6       0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN     23410/apache2
tcp6       0    888 [URL="http://www.server.com:ssh"]www.server.com:ssh[/URL]    ::ffff:212.174.83:49929 VERBUNDEN  10121/sshd: andre [
```


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2008)

ISPConfig läuft und der normale apache läuft auch korrekt auf port 80 und 443.

Poste mal die Audsgabe von:

iptables -L


----------



## Andre (22. Apr. 2008)

die "iptables -L" 

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2008)

Das ist auch in Ordnung.

Wie versuchst Du denn, auf die Seiten und ISPConfig zuzugreifen? Ist ein Router oder eine Firewall dazwischen? Steht der Rechner in einem lokalen Netzwerk oder Rechenzentrum? Kannst Du Dichper Netzwerk auf dem Rechner ainloggen, z.B. mit SSH oder FTP?


----------



## Andre (23. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till

ja der rechner seht hinter dem router der router hat ein switch und an diesem sind noch ein switch mit rechner und drucker angehängt.

Keine firewall, ich habe laut hersteller genau den router von port 80 auf 8888 gesetzt und für den rechner port 80 freigegeben, zusätzlich habe ich port 443 aktiviert und jetzt noch port 81

Alles ohne erfolg

Der router hat DHCP und dem rechner eine IP zugewissen, dies habe ich in die Interfaces geschrieben und "restart" alles ohne fehler.

SSH zugriff funltioniert.WinSCP auch mit interner IP


----------



## Andre (27. Apr. 2008)

Hallo

ich habe mal versucht Ubuntu 7.04 zu installieren

```
[B]Index of /[/B]
Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.1 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c Server at IP.IP.IP.IP Port 80
```
da läuft alles normal nur der zugriff auf Port 81 geht nicht, vielleicht sollte ich es mal ohne https installieren, ich habe den router neu gestartet (kommplett neu) die festplatten gewechselt (reihenfolge), den port 81 auf dem router eigetragen, wie komme ich an den port 81 ran. der müsste doch immer laufen!

Kann ich irgenwo die fehlermeldungen anschauen um das Problem zu beheben.


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe vin:

netstat -tap

und iptables -L

von Deinem neuen Ubuntu Rechner. Port 81 hat nichts mit dem apache 2.2.3 zu tun, auf port 81 läuft ein eigener apache 1.3.x nur für das Controlpanel.


----------



## Andre (28. Apr. 2008)

Das sieht gut aus:

```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN     11105/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN     22212/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:81                    *:*                     LISTEN     22182/ispconfig_htt
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN     22395/proftpd: (acc
tcp        0      0 server.domain.com:domain *:*                     LISTEN     22362/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN     22362/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     25573/master
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:*                     LISTEN     22362/named
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN     22212/apache2
tcp6       0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN     7516/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN     7416/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN     7349/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN     7459/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:domain                *:*                     LISTEN     22362/named
tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     4035/sshd
tcp6       0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     25573/master
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:953       *:*                     LISTEN     22362/named
tcp6       0    984 server.domain.com:ssh    ::ffff:212.174.83:49193 VERBUNDEN  11639/sshd: andre [
```


```
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             127.0.0.0/8
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       0    --  BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/4  anywhere
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere
Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere
Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere
Chain INT_IN (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere
Chain INT_OUT (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain PAROLE (10 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere
Chain PUB_IN (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:smtp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:81
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:pop3
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:imap2
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:https
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:webmin
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain
DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere
Chain PUB_OUT (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere
```
in der default ns1 steht server.domain.com kann ich nicht per ssh die server IP eingeben!


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2008)

Die Ausgabe oben sind alle OK und ISPConfig läuft definitv. Wenn Du über einen router zugreifst, solltest Du mal dessen Einstellungen durchgehen, an dem ISPConfig setup liegt es nicht.







> in der default ns1 steht server.domain.com kann ich nicht per ssh die server IP eingeben!


Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## Andre (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo Till

ich dachte einfach ich könne eine änderung von hand vornehmen z.b. die ns default.

Ich habe den router gewechselt und einen neuen router genommen von einem anderen modell, ohne erfolg es geht nicht, aber die meldung von:
tail /root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/error_log

```
[Wed Apr 30 20:12:39 2008] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operati                                       ons
[Wed Apr 30 20:12:39 2008] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)
```
und wenn ich es ohne https also http eigebe so kommt

```
[Wed Apr 30 20:12:39 2008] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operati                                       ons
[Wed Apr 30 20:12:39 2008] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)
[Thu May  1 18:31:39 2008] [error] mod_ssl: SSL handshake failed: HTTP spoken on                                        HTTPS port; trying to send HTML error page (OpenSSL library error follows)
[Thu May  1 18:31:39 2008] [error] OpenSSL: error:1407609C:SSL routines:SSL23_GE                                       T_CLIENT_HELLO:http request [Hint: speaking HTTP to HTTPS port!?]
```
also kommt eine weitere Meldung, er sollte also funktionieren.
Kannst du damit etwas anfangen ansonsten werde ich mal das ganze ohne ssl also http installieren


----------



## Till (1. Mai 2008)

Die erste Meldung bedeutet, dass der apache normal gestartet ist und dass keine Anfrage eingetroffen ist.

Die 2. Meldung meisnt, dass Du per http auf einen https server zugegriffen hast.

Was steht denn im normalen access log oder ssl log des Servers, wenn Du per https zugreifst?


----------



## Andre (1. Mai 2008)

die access_log mit IP.IP.IP.IP:81

```
212.174.83.12 - - [01/May/2008:18:31:39 +0200] "GET /mod_ssl:error:HTTP-request HTTP/1.0" 400 459
```
ssl_engine_log mi IP.IP.IP.IP:81

```
[01/May/2008 20:50:38 22249] [info]  Connection to child 0 established (server [URL="http://www.itsitemap.li:81"]server.domaincom:81[/URL], client 212.174.83.12)
[01/May/2008 20:50:38 22249] [info]  Seeding PRNG with 1160 bytes of entropy
[01/May/2008 20:50:38 22249] [info]  Connection: Client IP: 212.174.83.12, Protocol: TLSv1, Cipher: AES128-SHA (128/128 bits)
[01/May/2008 20:50:38 22249] [info]  Connection to child 0 closed with standard shutdown (server [URL="http://www.itsitemap.li:81"]server.domain.com:81[/URL], client 212.174.83.12)
```
mit server.domain.com kommt kein log eintrag


----------



## Andre (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Danke für die Hilfe, nun geht es einfach die SSL nach der Neuinstallation wenn SSL nicht geht nochmals ein geben:

```
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=358&postcount=4
```
und schon läufts und ist mit Port 81 erreichbar!


----------

